

The easiest f***ing way to check for gzip and more - arnklint
http://gzipwtf.com/

======
gzipwtf
Thanks for the comments. I created gzipWTF after being frustrated with not
having an easy way to check for it. There was the Yslow firebug plugin, but
that required some installing, and still I had to dig through to find out
about gzipping.

I agree this would be useful as a browser extension, but I wanted to make it
more accessible to simply anyone. There is an underlying goal of raising
awareness of the importance of site speed.

I'm very happy and humbled to see people are finding this a useful tool, and
will be doing my best to update it with future releases. We're also working on
a possible paid version that will include an api. Perhaps another developer
looking to help build an extension could leverage this?

Tyler/ gzipWTF

------
plant42
Nice and simple, would use it more if it were a browser extension.

~~~
arnklint
Agree, an extension would fit that sort of app well.

